# Photos from Young Adult to 100 Years Old



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2017)

Thought this was interesting to see these folks in their younger days and at the age of 100, any photos of your family young to old?  More here.



> So many things change when a person  ages. Wrinkles, changing hairlines, graying hair, the list goes on...  But one thing that always stays the same is a person's identity. For his latest project called "Faces Of  Century", photographer Jan Langer captured over a dozen Czech  centenarians and compared their pictures of when they were young, and  when they were over 100 years old. "This set of comparative photos  explores the similarities and the differences in appearance and in  physiognomy," Langer writes about his project. "The characteristics of  personality change throughout life but it seems as if individual nature  remains rooted in the abyss of time." See the portraits below.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2017)

How about 54 years.....LOL
.


----------



## exwisehe (Apr 25, 2017)

Great picture!

Makes me wonder which age we'll be in the next life (heaven).  I hope we'll be the age that makes us the most handsome, or beautiful.


----------

